# crawfish lost shell



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

i have had my crawfish for a while and it has shed several times but about 10 days ago he shed and this time he didnt eat his shell and he shed his whole body including his claws. is that normal shedding the claws? now he has no defense bc the still not back. he used to come out and now all he does is hide?


----------



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

any ideas crawfish still hiding and not looking good.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

My crayfish lost a claw and just got worse from there on and finally died I'm not saying they were linked but they might be. It takes a few weeks or months for the cray to grow its claws back, what fish are you keeping it with?


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

mine like sorta loses his claws. like it looks like claws,and it is, but under those claw sheddings theres bigegr claws on him


----------



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

he had to good size claws now he has 2 little ones. like red claw crab claw size. he is with unaggresive cichlids like yellow labs, ruby, ect. all he does is hide under a fake tree desplay. he was eating earlier today but whenever i walked in the room he started hiding again. i think he hiding bc he dont have claw for self defense. what should i feed him without the claw. i added a plant but he dont mess with it. he ate some meal worms today.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

depending on the diet, it can take sometimes up to 2 weeks for a lobster to grow their shells back. During that time, they don't move, and literally just absorb water to inflate their body. Give it time. If he hasnt improved within 2 weeks, I would say you have a problem. If he has been healthy up till now, he is probably just growing. I remember the first time a hermit crap shed his shell, I nearly buried him thinking he was dead. If you want to help him grow his shell back, try finding something with a little more calcium. Just like any animal with a more tough out coat, including reptiles, lobster shells are composed mostly of calcium.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Lack of proper minerals & nutrients is a common cause of faulty sheddings. If you want him to get his claws back, make certain that he has everything he needs for building materials.


----------

